# Lets keep our fingers crossed



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

One looks great, two look meh, and one, well, not so much...but we're hopeful. Stay tuned to find out what they are...if they make it


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Aww. ...come on Tommy...  just quit it with the teaser! !!!!!!!!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol, I don't wanna jinks it man! If I pretend like it's not a big deal then they'll morph like its nothin'...right?!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

This post reminds me of a ketchup commercial, not exactly sure how the saying went. 
ANTICIPATION is making me wait. 
Good luck.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

lorenzos?!?!?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Got 3 holding steady


----------



## justcoolforyou (Mar 20, 2015)

That's great man 3 is the sharm


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Well..... Tommy!!!! ?????....still waiting! !!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

erik s said:


> Well..... Tommy!!!! ?????....still waiting! !!


lol, best case scenario they'll be revealed in about 3 months!

Just got done adding a bit of water to their cups...felt like I was diffusing a bomb 

Two look very good! But all 3 are swimming strong.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Housing upgrade day!!!! 



Still looking okay! ...and no they're not New River.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

3 months later hes going to reveal they're azureus.......... :/


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol...that would be awesome. Oh man, if I got the clutch switched up somehow....hahaha...I'd never live that down


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing this one! Keep up the good work with the tads.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

One month down folks...couple more to go! Still have all three


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Really.... REALLY..!!!!! Your still gonna be playing this game!!!! .......


----------



## CakeandIguana (Jun 4, 2014)

And they'll turn out to be salamander tadpoles! 

I hope your tads thrive!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

histos????


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

K..this might get a little boring for the next month, so I'll come back with updates when they get legs. Still have the three.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Best of luck, can't wait to find out. I forgot all about this post.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I like the game... I don't believe in jinxes though. Caring for any tad is straight forward, providing the tad was produced without genetic flaws. SLS is not determined by virtue of revealing the speciesD), however, I am guessing it is a tinc species, likely koetari . Best of luck!

JBear


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, so far so good...still have three, some nice legs starting to develop, and wow, what a long tail!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Judy S said:


> histos????


Judy I'm gonna play too,I'd say nope to histrionica,tad colour might be wrong tad shape is wrong,ok that tail is. Cause I haven't a bloody clue really I'm going for an Ameegra which with the releases from UE has to point to silverstonei but I'll bet that is wrong and I'd be a serious age when we both find out. Damn why do I get drawn in by stuff like this Mr Dooley won't even tell my if I'm right

Is it me or have you yanks no policy against torture of froggers,i'm bloody sure you have all other bases covered?

J I genuinely wish you success, whether I'm right or wrong matters not but this is cruel to older folks that keep frogs ha ha good fun though thanks kiddo

The wishes of luck are from da heart the rest is someone having some fun but if I am right I have to say that would be funnier as I haven't a clue about Ameegra. Can you give me this much is it a dart not say Atelopus?

good luck

Stu


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

We've got elbows! and still a freakishly long tail for some odd reason.





Stu... na, you'll just have to wait like the rest


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I may have to stop here until it morphs...it's about to be pretty obvious!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lorenzo's.......


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

uh huh....well, dont keep us in suspense man, Im right areant I?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol, the whole thing was supposed to be suspenseful! Bedsides, we still have a few weeks before they are actually frogs. That's a pretty good guess though...it's what I would've said


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

One has become a healthy looking froglet . The other two will still be another month or so, but look great for their stages. I'll post pictures of everything when they're all done morphing


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought when the first morphed it was game over? Rule bender! 

JBear


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

jdooley195 said:


> lol, best case scenario they'll be revealed in about 3 months!





jbherpin said:


> I thought when the first morphed it was game over? Rule bender!
> 
> JBear


I've got 'till 8/10 before I have to give em up!


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

silverstones but I do not think the color is right for them but that's my guess


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My guess remains the same.

JBear


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Counting down to 8/10 ... I have to agree they look like Lorenzo... You've done a great job building the suspense lol


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Second one going in the morph-out tub


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

jdooley195 said:


> Second one going in the morph-out tub


She's lovely


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

A little teaser


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

jdooley195 said:


> A little teaser


I knew it! It is D. feetorius...

JBear


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

looking like dendro feet


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

The game ends tomorrow... Looking forward to the reveal, it's been fun 

JBear


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yup, game over tomorrow. I was hoping the second one would've morphed, but it still has a little tail. Stay tuned


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

jdooley195 said:


> Yup, game over tomorrow. I was hoping the second one would've morphed, but it still has a little tail. Stay tuned


.....'bout time.....


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just a couple Lorenzos  Thanks for wishing all the luck guys, we needed it!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, 
Great thread


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice..............


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

erik s said:


> Nice..............


Was it at least worth the wait, Erik?


----------



## patrickpfb (May 23, 2012)

This was great for me since I only found this thread yesterday so I got the suspense without having to wait a few months. Great looking frog, I wouldn't mind a few in my collection haha


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Another one out! More pics tonight


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I knew it!!.. Dang it, I need some Renzo's


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

I knew it!!! Tommy can you keep them in groups?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

We've just kept them in pairs so far, so I really don't know. Haha , didn't really want to chance anything


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Cool I'll be in bend next weekend. I'll come pick them up.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

tongo said:


> Cool I'll be in bend next weekend. I'll come pick them up.


Ya, just leave behind your RFB when you go!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Only one made it passed being a froglet...but she's doing very well.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful frog!!! Hope to have some of these one day.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Frogs123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Awesome! Wasn't expecting that.


----------

